# the "rat retreat" cage



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

my baby rats are in a cage that's gonna be too small for them by the time they are adults, so i'm planning on getting a new cage for xmas as a present.
i heard good things about martins cages, so i browsed around the site and decided the biggest one in my budget range was the "rat retreat" cage (it would cost around $160 w/shipping).
did anyone have this cage before/have it currently, and what was your experience with it?
i'm planning to get the powder-coated version as of course, i don't want the wire to corrode! 8O


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow, I had no idea Martins cages cost so much to ship. For $160 you could get a Ferret Nation 142 from ferret.com (MUCH bigger!). You'd have to cover it with hardware cloth (I think a roll of it plus some decent wire clippers was about $30 - and I had a lot left over). Even a covered 141 in my opinion would be a better investment - cheaper (around $110-120 with shipping), more spacious, and SO easy to clean and decorate! Covering the cage is a hassle, but it's so seriously worth it.

You should think about it


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

i'd LOVE an FN, but that is unfortunately TOO big (my family lives in an apartment.)
i need something big enough for the space i have now, which i think the martins cage would fit nicely in..and we may be moving overseas and i don't want to lug a super huge cage w/ me. :lol: 
i think the shipping is so expensive because i live in canada, not the states!
thanks for your suggestion though! :]


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I have gotten two cages from Marins cages and I am very happy with them. Although we are only using one of them at the moment for two of them. We have one that rehabing in a one level cage for now--- hopefully he will get stronger and will be able to be moved to the multi-level cage in a little bit. I like Martins cages. I would get a Martin cage,


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

FNs definitely aren't good if portability and space are issues! Martins sounds like your best way to go


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh, also, it's recommended to get Martins cages with flip-tops, that makes it easier to clean and decorate them. Some come standard with flip-tops, but some you have to order them special with it.

Martins is also good about customizing cages, so if there's something you want different about a cage, like bigger doors or something, you can call them and place your order that way with the specifications you want.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

Mana said:


> Oh, also, it's recommended to get Martins cages with flip-tops, that makes it easier to clean and decorate them. Some come standard with flip-tops, but some you have to order them special with it.
> 
> Martins is also good about customizing cages, so if there's something you want different about a cage, like bigger doors or something, you can call them and place your order that way with the specifications you want.


alright, thanks! =D
luckily the rat retreat already has a flip top lid, so i won't have to pay an extra ten bucks for that. :wink:


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

wow, i'm a lucky duck!
i was browsing on craigslist when i saw an ad for the rat retreat cage..the very one i was planning on getting for xmas!
and they're selling it for $60, in perfect condition!
i'm so happy that my girls can get a bigger cage now instead of later. 
and i save $100, which can go toward other fun ratty things. =D


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Beware! Bewaaaaare the pull of Craigslist. It sucks you in, and you can never leave. But it sounds like you're getting a great deal, so yay!


----------

